# First hike after hunting season



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

We took the goats out yesterday on a 6 mile hike through the mountains. I have two saddles that were shared with no weight added. They will be two yrs old in March. They were tired but did not stop until we took some rest breaks for them. There was some mountain laurel and I worried about them picking on it. Fred the largest got an upset stomach today and I gave him some pepto and baking soda. He does not have any bloat but I can tell he does not feel good and he does not want to eat. He did this same thing back in the summer. I definately will have muzzles for them the next hike. I would also like to invest in some aluminum saddles. I would like a saddle that could be drawn up from both sides like my horse saddles


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

What fun! I love it when people post pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------

